# $501 betta



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

cool fish but not $501 cool!


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! I'm not crazy about most man-made varieties of betta, but that is one gorgeous fish. Prices on new varieties of fish are usually very high, but I'm sure they'll be selling for 6 or 7 bucks in the near future.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Most koi betta don't go that high, maybe $20. I think it's 'show' quality.


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah that fish is very show worthy, you would win some shows with him. I have seen giants that were show quality go for as much


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

$501!!! I hope thats a typo! But yes that is a stunning fish even though im not to big a fan of koi fish lol


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

it is probably breeders having a bidding war he has good fins and a good body and the koi gene obviously


----------



## Solitarianknight (May 28, 2015)

His caudal actually looks quite lopsided. Problem with Koi betta is that they are marble's. Those pics are normally taken mid-transition. Marble bettas can be white at birth and black a few months later. Some of them stop transition mid way through and you get wicked looking fish. I know a breeder who had a shiny blue VT that has 5 solid red stripes making it look like a candy cane. 

Still, that's a hot looking fish. Looks to be turning into a white/blue dragon. An even hotter fish.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

What an absolutely beautiful fish! I wouldn't pay $501 for it, man the tanks and such I could setup with that and still have enough left over for fish and plants


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Only $501?


----------



## Entz (Mar 19, 2015)

Very nice Betta! Would never pay that much for one though.


----------



## Solitarianknight (May 28, 2015)

Does anyone here remember when the first dumbo ear bettas came out? Now there were some prices.


----------

